# Double Surf and Turf



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I could not make up my mind on what I wanted to grill last night so I did a sampler!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice! Looks great!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

lets eat...


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

wheres my invite!!!???


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

peppercorn/coriander on the steak? looks really nice, can't cook a steak like that on my equip without building a fire outside.......


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

WNCRick said:


> peppercorn/coriander on the steak? looks really nice, can't cook a steak like that on my equip without building a fire outside.......


I use my Montreal Steak Seasoning marinade.
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon soy sauce
2 teaspoons Montreal Seasoning
1 teaspoon espresso powder( or any finely ground coffee)
Mix ingredients well and rub on both sides of steak and let sit at least an hour, two or three hours is better.
Put on a hot grill and cook to your doneness.


----------

